# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A është dashur Parlamenti ta miratojë krijimin e Gjykatës Speciale?

## ARIANI_TB

A është dashur Parlamenti ta miratojë krijimin e Gjykatës Speciale?

----------


## Wordless

Më thaj ti JO pse JO që të them unë PO pse PO 

..dhe tjetra, për cilin parlament e ke fjalën sepse ky forum është i përbashkët me Shqipëtarët e trevave të tjera dhe që poashtu kanë parlamentin e tyre ?

----------


## Lexuesi_

Ma mire vet se me ta pru tjert  :ngerdheshje: 

Kqyre nga 2 t'kqija duhesh me zgjedh ata qka eshte pak ma e keqe .

----------

